

Start-up Tips From The Bosses Of Ebay, Chegg, Airbnb--And Ashton Kutcher - ademarre
http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2014/04/16/start-up-tips-from-the-bosses-of-ebay-chegg-airbnb-and-ashton-kutcher/

======
ademarre
Dan Rosensweig (Chegg) on what it takes to be a founder:

> _You have to have a very specific perspective of not caring about other
> peoples’ opinions, believing in what you’re doing, being willing to fight
> through things—and that’s not for everybody._

Reminds me of Fred Wilson's post about being attracted to mocked and
misunderstood companies and services: [http://avc.com/2011/12/mocked-and-
misunderstood/](http://avc.com/2011/12/mocked-and-misunderstood/)

